# Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen



## Alexilallas (19. Januar 2010)

Moin moin,

ich suche für unser neues Boot ein vernünftiges Echolot.
Ich wollte bis ca. 400,- dafür ausgeben. Wir fischen hauptsächlich in Binnengewässern und Baggerseen bis 30 Meter Wassertiefe. Bisher hatten wir ein Eagle Cuda Einsteiger Echolot. Nun soll aber was besseres her.

Das Display sollte schon 5" Zoll und eine gute Auflösung haben.

Ich hab mir folgende Echolote genauer angesehen:

Lowrance x 125

Humminbird 728

und Eagle Fishmark 480

Das Humminbird scheint von den dreien, technisch schon das beste zu sein. Allerdings gefällt mir die Darstellung des Bodens und der Fischsicheln irgendwie nicht so wirklich.

Hat jemand schlechte oder besonders gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Modellen gemacht?

Vielleicht kann mir jemand auch noch eine vergleichbare Alternative nennen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Thomas1976 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

Hallo,

also ich bin zwar kein Echolotexperte aber ich habe vor kurzem auch ein neues Echo gesucht und mich dann auch ein bisserl eingelesen.

Das Eagle würde ich nicht nehmen da ich finde das es zu wenig Watt hat und ich durch Vergleiche zwischen dem X125 und x135 von Lowrance bei gleichen Bedingungen sehen konnte das mehr Watt auch bei flachem Wasser wirklich Einzelheiten klarer darstellt.

Wenn du ein X-Gerät von Lowrance mit dem Humminbird 728 vergleichst must du das x-135 damit vergleichen.

Da die etwa in der gleichen Preisklasse und Wattleistungsklasse sind, sprich 4000 Watt und ca. 400€.

Wobei das Lowrance X-135 noch ca. 80€ günstiger ist.

Wenn du wirklich bis an deine Grenze von 400€ gehen willst würde ich dir zum Humminbird 728 raten, da ich finde das es mit dem Switchfire Update dem Lowrance überlegen ist.
Allerdings würde ich noch ein wenig drauflegen und mir Quadrabeam dazuholen.
Wärst dann bei ca. 450€ wenn meine Preise richtig sind.

Ich stand vor den gleichen Überlegungen und hatte in etwa die gleich Preisgrenze.

Letztendlich habe ich mich dann allerdings dazu durchgerungen noch etwas draufzulegen und mir ein Lowrance HDS-5 aus UK bestellt.
Aber das ist jedem seine eigene Entscheidung.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

Hi Alex ,
was erhoffst du dir von einem besserem Gerät ?
Genau nach diesen Kriterien würde ich dann überlegen welches in Frage kommt.
Ob ein 400 Euro Gerät soooo viel besser ist als ein Cuda Eagle ?
Ich habe da noch keine nenneswerten Unterschiede feststellen können , zumindest nicht bis zu einer Wassertiefe von 20 Meter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MRANIG6 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*



Alexilallas schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich suche für unser neues Boot ein vernünftiges Echolot.
> Ich wollte bis ca. 400,- dafür ausgeben. Wir fischen hauptsächlich in Binnengewässern und Baggerseen bis 30 Meter Wassertiefe. Bisher hatten wir ein Eagle Cuda Einsteiger Echolot. Nun soll aber was besseres her.
> ...


 
_Hallo,...#h_​ 
_also ich kann Dir das von Hummindbird empfehlen, sehr gutes Gerät und alle male ausreichend für dein Anwendungsgebiet._
_Ich selber habe mir das Hummindbird 718 mit Switchfire und Dualbeam Geber in der Portablen Version gekauft. Ich konnte es zwar noch nicht selber anwenden aber ein Freund hatte das auch und es ist absolut toll, was die Fischsicheln und die Bodenstrukturen angeht, bin ich der meinung ist eine Einstellungssache bzw. man muß schon das Gerät Bedienen und vor allem ablesen können, was da auch einiges an Übung erfordert, aber das kommt um so öffter man diese Geräte benützt._
_Wenn Du Dich beraten lassen möchtest, kannst Du hier mal schauen, Mir hat es sehr geholfen.Da kannst Du auch dein Gerät kaufen inkl. Switchfire usw. was Du halt benötigst._
_:m __*http://www.angel-schlageter.de/*_​ 
_PS.am 21.01.2010 um 19:00 Uhr macht dieser auch eine Onlineschulung, einfach anmelden_
:m*http://www.angel-schlageter.de/shop_content.php?coID=12*​


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

Ich habe das Lowrance x 135 ...

ein sehr gutes Gerät, das zuverlässig die Bodenstruktur darstellt; auch hebt es Wasserplanzen also Bewuchs am Grund deutlich ab, sowie Fische als Sicheln, die am Boden oder im Bewuchs sind ...


----------



## Alexilallas (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

Hey, danke für die Antworten.

@ Thomas: Stimmt, vergleichbarer mit Humminbird 728 wäre das X 135.
Wenn ich aber die Priese im Netz vergleiche, gibts das Hu 728 für 399,- undd as  Lo X 135 für 469,-

Wenn du sagst, dass eine größere Wattleistung in flacheren Gewässern auch mehr Datails darstellen kann, würd wohl eher zum Humminbird tendieren (da das X 135 teurer ist). Klar, für mehr Geld gibts auch mehr Funktionen und Leistung.

Aber ich hab mir meine Schmerzgrenze bei 400,- gesetzt. Sonst würd ich auch ganz schnell bei so einem Highend Echolot landen 

@Udo: Bisher habe ich noch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit gehabt. Deswegen kann ich nicht sagen ob ein 400,- Echolot viel besser ist. Aber ich hätte gern eine Detailreichere Darstellung des Grunds. Also Kanten und Löcher, oder Krautfelder sowie die Beschaffenheit des Bodens, ob weich oder hart.
Ich erhoffe mir natürlich auch Fische eindeutiger erkennen zukönnen. Bei dem Cuda haben wir oft gerätselt, ob die Sichel ein Fisch bzw. Trupp sein soll, oder ob es doch nur Kraut oder was anderes war. Wenn ich mir die Bilddarstellung der Geräte im Netz angucke, find ich schon, dass da mehr Details dargestellt werden als bei einem Cuda.


Gruß Alex


----------



## MRANIG6 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

_schau mal hier_
_:m__http://www.angel-schlageter.de/EcholoteFishfinder/Humminbird/700-Serie/Humminbird-718-Spezial-Komplettset--2032.html_
_369,00€ komplettset_​


----------



## Alexilallas (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

Mit der Onlineschulung ist ein guter Tip, Danke!

Das Humminbird 718 mit Switchfire ist sicher auch keine schlechte Alternative. Meinst du vielleicht mit dem Dualgeber diesen QuadraBeam-Geber?

Bräuchte eigentlich keine portabele Version, es soll schon fest eingebaut werden.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MRANIG6 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*



Alexilallas schrieb:


> Mit der Onlineschulung ist ein guter Tip, Danke!
> 
> Das Humminbird 718 mit Switchfire ist sicher auch keine schlechte Alternative. Meinst du vielleicht mit dem Dualgeber diesen QuadraBeam-Geber?
> 
> ...


 
_,...also der Dualbeam-Geber arbeitet mit zwei Sendekegeln die einzein aber auch getrennt eingesetzt werden. Beim Quatrabeam-Geber hast Du vier Sendekegel ist noch ein wenig besser._​ 
_:m Quatrabeam_
_




_
_:mDualbeam_
_



_
_schau mal hier da ist nochmals alles erklärt,..._
_:m__http://www.angel-schlageter.de/index.php?cat=c339_Gebertechniken.html_​ 
_und hier noch eine Auswahl der 700ter Serie des Hummindbird_

_ :m__http://www.angel-schlageter.de/EcholoteFishfinder/Humminbird/700-Serie---1_147_321.html_​


----------



## Alexilallas (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

Ah Danke! Jetzt bin ich doch wieder etwas schlauer #6
Die Seite ist echt klasse. Das scheint wohl ein sehr kompetenter Ansprechpartner in Sachen Echolote zu sein.
Über die Auswahl kann man sich ja auch nicht beklagen.

Werd mal etw. stöbern und mich über die einzelnen Modelle informieren.


----------



## MRANIG6 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*



Alexilallas schrieb:


> Ah Danke! Jetzt bin ich doch wieder etwas schlauer #6
> Die Seite ist echt klasse. Das scheint wohl ein sehr kompetenter Ansprechpartner in Sachen Echolote zu sein.
> Über die Auswahl kann man sich ja auch nicht beklagen.
> 
> Werd mal etw. stöbern und mich über die einzelnen Modelle informieren.


 

:m_,... kann ich nur empfehlen wie gesagt habe da auch mein Echo ( Hummindbird 718+Switchfire) gekauft, Gute Beratung, Schneller Versand._
_und wenn Du genaueres wissen möchtest einfach da Anrufen, eine Persönliche Beratung vom Herrn Schlageter ist Dir sicher, wenn er da ist. Ansonsten, er Ruft meist auch zurück._
_Gruß_
_PS._
_Wichtig ist, wenn Du  dein Echo gefunden hast, gekauft hast, und  Ausprobierst , meißt ist es schon so Eingestellt  so das es optimal Funktioniert, es gibt viel Diskusionen hier im Forum über Einstellung, das geht nicht oder jenes, man sieht nichts das geht nicht, Die Einstellungen müssen stimmen und man muß es lernen  das Gerät zu Bedienen, am besten geht das dann zu zweit auf dem Boot ._​


----------



## Alexilallas (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

So, erst mal Danke für Eure Beiträge und Tips.

Ich hab mich jetzt etwas vom Fachmann beraten lassen und werde mir das Humminbird 728 mit Switchfire zulegen.

An den Einstellungen werd ich wohl vorerst auch nichts verändern, da das Gerät auf meine Bedürnisse abgestimmt wird.
Erst mal aufs Wasser und dann die Echos studieren.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MRANIG6 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*



Alexilallas schrieb:


> So, erst mal Danke für Eure Beiträge und Tips.
> 
> Ich hab mich jetzt etwas vom Fachmann beraten lassen und werde mir das Humminbird 728 mit Switchfire zulegen.
> 
> ...


 
_:m,... gerne geschehen, ich hoffe das ich Dir gute Tips geben konnte, und nicht vergessen Morgen Onlineschulung bei Schlageter, 19°°Uhr _
_Gruß_​


----------



## Ikonengolf (30. August 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

@ MRANIC6 ,

hallo, hab` grad` gesehen das Du hier aus der Nähe bist !   |wavey:
Da ich das gleiche Gerät hab` wie Du würd` ich den Thread gern` nochmal vorkramen wenn`s  gestattet ist ... ;+

Also ich hab Probs. in `nem flachen See !?!  #c
(meist bis ca. max. 3 Meter tief)

Ich habe den Wasserbereich nur im obersten Bereich vielleicht max. viertel des Bildschirmes und der Rest ist wohl Grundaufbau, bzw. Beschaffenheit (bei Einstellung auf Auto).
Wenn ich die max Tiefe auf 10 - 15 Meter reduziere (2-3 tiefere Zonen gibt es auch) dann wird es noch schlimmer, habe dann dreimal den Grund übereinander im Bildschirm zu sehen, was sehr verwirrend ist und somit noch weniger Wasser, bzw. (Fisch) Details im Blickfeld !?!  :c
( Ich hoffe Du weißt ungefähr was ich meine )  ;+

Wäre klasse wenn Du mir `nen hifreichen Einstellungstip geben könntest #h    :m   |wavey:

Dank` Dir schon mal ... 

... Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## MRANIG6 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

hallo @ Ikonengolf

ja dazu ist der tread doch da,...
also genaues kann ich dir da nicht sagen, ich habe es beim kauf bei schlageter (Echolotzentrum) voreinstellen lassen, und habe nichts geändert ich weiß das ich bei tiefe auf Auto gestellt habe.
zu deinem Problem also du kannst versuchen im x-press menü den "oberen" Bereich sowie den "unteren" Bereich einstellen, der obere ist für den Seichtesten und der untere für den tiefsten den du Befischen möchtest, also bei "auto" tastet er alles bis Grund ab ansonsten nur bis dahin wo du Ihn einstellst. Wenn Du also zwischen 3 und 10m fischen möchtest dann den "oberen" auf 3 und  den "unteren" auf 10m, also zeigt die Sonaransicht den 7m breiten Bereich zwischen den 3 und 10m und weder Oberfläche noch Grund.Vorausgesetzt der Grund ist tiefer als 10 m. Also ich denk du solltest den Unteren Bereich auf max 3m stellen-Angemerkt der kleinste einstellbare Bereich zw. oben und unten beträgt 3m, was dein Problem eventuell hervorhebt.Was auch sein kann ist das deine Grundansicht nicht so eingestellt ist das es das gut hervorhebt, naja es ist sehr komplex, und ich habe es auch noch nicht allzulange aber ein Tip, geh mal hier hin >http://www.angel-schlageter.de/ also der macht auch onlinschulung die nächste ist am 8.9 um 19 uhr einfach anmelden, mache ich auch mit.



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @ MRANIC6 ,
> 
> hallo, hab` grad` gesehen das Du hier aus der Nähe bist ! |wavey:
> Da ich das gleiche Gerät hab` wie Du würd` ich den Thread gern` nochmal vorkramen wenn`s gestattet ist ... ;+
> ...


----------



## Ikonengolf (12. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

Hallo MRANIG6 ,

Danke für Deine Antwort. 
Habe das Echolot nun mal auf einem anderen tieferen und strukturreicheren See getestet .
Alles O.K. und keine Probs. :vik:
Hm vielleicht kommt das Gerät mit einem sehr flachen Gewässer net so gut klar ? #c
Schaun` wir mal wat die Zukunft bringt ...|rolleyes

Ciao  und  Petri...    #h


----------



## MRANIG6 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Binnengewässer und Baggerseen*

@Ikonengolf

ja dann ist doch gut,...
wie gesagt das hängt mit den oberen und unteren Tiefenbereich zusammen, ...
ja also viel spass weiterhin.
vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal,...
Gruß#h




Ikonengolf schrieb:


> Hallo MRANIG6 ,
> 
> Danke für Deine Antwort.
> Habe das Echolot nun mal auf einem anderen tieferen und strukturreicheren See getestet .
> ...


----------

